# Wow,



## NorthshoreWannabe

Who would have thought a communications company needed this type of a pursuit vehicle. You can't really see the light bar on the inside above the passenger visor and yes that's a rejection sticker.


----------



## 263FPD

I will venture a guess that axis has some sort of LE communications contract. Probably does some wiring work for lights too. Thus they believe they an get away with it. Just goes to show that whakers pop bonners for this shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

http://www.axis.com/products/index.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> http://www.axis.com/products/index.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that kind of communications company.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

Axis of Evil.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

7costanza said:


> Axis of Evil.


 Shouldnt talk about RS4 like that. They have ways of finding you


----------



## 7costanza

As YOU already know, I'm on a few lists thanks to that liberal CUNT that called the SS.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

7costanza said:


> As YOU already know, I'm on a few lists thanks to that liberal CUNT that called the SS.


I think you and I would make the list without the Liberal Cunt.

Now a days most who would defend the constitution are on that list


----------



## LGriffin

Lovely.
Didn't we have someone on here a little while back who worked for an Axis type company and was concerned about whether he or rather, "his friend" should advise PD's about his old criminal history?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

7costanza said:


> As YOU already know, I'm on a few lists thanks to that liberal CUNT that called the SS.


 Im guessing theres a bunch of us on "list"


----------



## Guest

NorthshoreWannabe said:


> Who would have thought a communications company needed this type of a pursuit vehicle. You can't really see the light bar on the inside above the passenger visor and yes that's a rejection sticker.
> View attachment 282
> View attachment 283


That's just asking for trouble.....there was a place back in the 80's called the New York Pizza Department, their delivery cars were painted like NYPD cruisers, complete with non-functioning lights, and the drivers wore NYPD-type uniforms. Everyone thought it was good fun until one of their drivers was shot by an armed robber in the middle of his getaway.


----------



## USM C-2

I saw that car at a conference somewhere in the past few years. They had a big LCD monitor in the truck, showing how they could manage all the video it captured.

They were basically installing a fixed-site type of CCTV system inside a vehicle. Had all the archiving, multiplexing, searching, etc. you would find in a building system, but in a car.

Too many bells and whistles for the average street cop, with little added utility or safety. More likely to be a huge distraction, in fact, was my opinion, FWIW.


----------

